# Damon variegatus



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

_Damon variegatus_


----------



## BQC123 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 21, 2011)

Really cool looking, Tioga. Nice pictures.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 21, 2011)

Excellent shots!! :clap:

NB. Are you sure they are D.variegatus, because most of those are sold under that name, are actually D.diadema.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen! 

He sold it to me as D.variegatus ... Since the seller of the Czech Republic.

I do not know them so as to determine whether this species.


----------



## BQC123 (Feb 22, 2011)

I found this link that shows the difference. I had seen another in the past, but cannot find it now.

http://www.bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=397&t=35027


----------



## Athelas (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful photos!  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interested in animal behavior? Visit The Birds and the Bees: Things you were
afraid to ask about the secret lives of animals.  http://bird-n-bee.blogspot.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know they could look like that when they're young. It's a pretty guy.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 23, 2011)

BQC123 said:


> I found this link that shows the difference. I had seen another in the past, but cannot find it now.
> 
> http://www.bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=397&t=35027


Yes, this is the difference in the East African populations of species, so I have been told.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 15, 2011)

two molt after ;-)


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 13, 2011)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JODECS (Sep 17, 2011)

cool specimens....


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 17, 2011)

Really like your photo's, they have a great dark tone to them which matches the whip scorpion perfectly


----------



## Michiel (Sep 19, 2011)

Makes me want to get more whips......

> logs out quickly<


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Dec 13, 2011)

Ty all ;-) 

Michiel - It is really worth to buy! 


Next molt


----------



## Michiel (Dec 13, 2011)

My next camera will have a macrolense, if I have to eat one of my socks after a full day of work.......amazing sharp and detailed pics.....


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 17, 2011)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trogdora (Dec 18, 2011)

Gorgeous animal and very impressive photography. I really enjoyed the pictures.


----------

